# fish with red face and tail but NOT a Rummynose/



## Sideswipe (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi
Went to the LFS today and saw a fish that i had never seen before in a show tank with Discus and Harlequin Rasbora.

At first glance i thought that it was a Rummy nose, but at closer inspection it was clear that it was not.
The fish had the shape and size of a Cardinal but has a very red face and a very red tail. The body was grey/white/creamy color(not stoo sure)

The salesman did not know what it was :chair:

Anybody know what it can be?

thanks
S


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of 1 fish that i can think of off the top of my head..
.....rummynose rasbora..
is this him??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh..i completely forgot.....Sawbwa Resplendens is their name.


----------



## Sideswipe (Aug 5, 2008)

:fun:
THAT'S IT!!!

thanks lohachata, appreciate the help.

has anyone ever kept these?
i would love some info.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome little fish.i had several of them outside in a tub.that is where this one was from.a friend saw them and fell in love with them so i sold them to her.i will be looking to get a couple of dozen more this fall or winter as i plan to breed them..
quite easy to keep..will eat almost anything.they like to school as do most small fish.they like temps in the mid 70's.and need some plants for security.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pricey little guys too. There are some on Aquabid right now; 44 bucks for 6.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

must be rarefishlax..hunter is a great guy.has great fish..but is very pricey..


----------

